
House tech investigation seeks CEO testimony in July - elsewhen
https://www.axios.com/exclusive-house-probe-wants-big-tech-ceos-to-testify-in-july-2cbd0ad9-5dbd-4afc-a0bf-7f1092840fa0.html
======
aspenmayer
For those who have trouble with the link:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200613225928/https://www.axios...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200613225928/https://www.axios.com/exclusive-
house-probe-wants-big-tech-ceos-to-testify-in-
july-2cbd0ad9-5dbd-4afc-a0bf-7f1092840fa0.html)

